# What height do you prefer in a partner?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I prefer shorter girls. Not midgets or anything of that nature, though. Lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i prefer guys above 5 feet 10 inches..good heights are great


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I prefer guys to be at least 5'10" - 6'4" since I'm 5'8" so I like them taller. My boyfriend is 6'0" so he is the perfect height to me.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

tall tall guys yuppp <3


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ashley1990 said:


> i prefer guys above 5 feet 10 inches..good heights are great


Yeah, me too. 5'10 is the ideal height but anywhere from 5'6 and up is fine. I don't like really tall guys. Too hard to kiss while standing. I've strained my neck that way before. And when they get really tall they start looking like a different species. I'm 5'3.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm 5'8 I would date a girl within the range of 5'2-5'11. But yeah, I do like girls that are shorter than me slightly better.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I'm 5'2.5" so I think it's reasonable to say I'd like a guy taller than me lol.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, me too. 5'10 is the ideal height but anywhere from 5'6 and up is fine. I don't like really tall guys. Too hard to kiss while standing. I've strained my neck that way before. And when they get really tall they start looking like a different species. I'm 5'3.


 :teeth 
Yeah m 5feet 3.5 inches..i dnt mind if he is taller..it feels great with being someone who is taller..for me its the ideal min height..

kissing haha u mad eme laugh...i guess guys lean always..i had one kiss overall..he was 6 feet in height..he leaned forward n kissed me..it was cute...


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I prefer shorter to average girls.  Around 5'0"-5'8".


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Around my height would be nice.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm 5'5", and I have always liked really tall guys. My husband is 6'2" and I love it, lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably someone around my height. I'm around 5'7, so around that or 5'8/9 would make me happy xD


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

In the past I used to say "must be my height or taller" which is 5'6 1/2. But I've changed! yippeeeeeeee. There are great guys out there that are shorter than me so I will give short men a chance. My ex bf was barely 5'5(I'd say more like 5'4 and maybe 1/2 lol) and I was with him for several yrs.

Being w/ someone shorter when traditionally it's men that are the taller one in a partnership HELPED my SA. go figure  and give short men a try.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm 5'8 so preferably someone around 5'1 to 5'6.


----------



## krissymarie (Mar 6, 2012)

Um . I'm about 5 ft, so it's not that hard to be taller than me . So I prefer tall guys lol .


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Anywhere around the 6ft mark is good with me.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

5'9" and below.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I really don't have much of a preference in height. However, I know women generally prefer guys taller than them so I'm kinda limited and assume most women taller than me aren't interested. I'm only 5'5" so I'm kinda short for a guy.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I like taller girls,not taller than me but around my height and in fantastic shape


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

For guys, 5' 10" and up is good for me since I'm 6' 1".

For women, they just can't be taller than I am.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm 5'3" and find 5'7"/5'8" guys to be very comfortable for me height-wise, but it wouldn't matter to me if I liked the person very much.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

5'5-6'2


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a tiny bit shorter. 5'8" or 5'9" might be my perfect height in a girl.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

6 FT and above.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Between slightly shorter at maybe 5'6-5'8, to even a little taller at maybe 6'.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

chesspiece height so I can carry her around in my pocket.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't matter, shorter or taller they all have their own perks.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

every girl wants tall.. im gonna go kill myself then


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

DesperateOne said:


> every girl wants tall.. im gonna go kill myself then


Just check for girls who are shorter than you or one who likes you very much. My first bf was ~5' 6" - 5' 7" when I was about 5' 10" or 5' 11". It didn't matter to me because I liked him very much. Don't count yourself out  I think for most women these are just general ideas, not rules written in stone.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Girls around my height. Even equal height is all right. I guess I wouldn't mind dating a girl that's taller than me, but that's not my preference. And girls that are really short never really attracted me, no particular reason why I guess. I've liked short girls before that I knew, but I'm not "attracted to" short girls.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Ansgar said:


> A few girls on an internet forum hardly represent "every girl".


But it gives a pretty damn good idea ..even out of 25 girls,not 1 said she'd prefer shorter (and Im shorter than like 95 % of them)..so thank you very much thread starter, I was actually getting better and almost stopped obsesssing over this, now it's all coming back....

I don't think anyone here realizes how hurtful it is seeing 0 % on your category for a person with already low self-esteem....


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

im 6'2" , most girls are not that tall so i guess shorter lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6'0" so most girls are shorter than me. Looking up at a woman just doesn't seem right.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gee, short men are really screwed with zero girls wanting them thus far.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

im 6'1 and for some reason i like short girls, 5'1-5'6,7 or 8. Tall women frighten me


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

A bit shorter than me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> I like guys to be 5'10" or taller because I'm 5'7". If you're taller than 6 ft... ohmygosh. :heart
> 
> But I don't care toooo much about height. I've dated guys who were my height and one that was 2 inches shorter. ^_^
> 
> ...


Which is why it's not that reasonable So my height and below would be fine


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Gee, short men are really screwed with zero girls wanting them thus far.


^^^ :no yup. I'm not a part of that group but I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Around my height(5'4").

ETA: I love short guys, just not shorter than me.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Height doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Gee, short men are really screwed with zero girls wanting them thus far.


.... Im outta this forum


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Somewhat shorter than me, although I'm not too particular. I guess roughly 5' 3" to 5' 10". (I'm 6' 0").


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

I would prefer a girl to be between 5'6-6'0, but prefer ideally someone who is 5'9-6'0. I dunno, me being 6'1-6'2 like tall girls... maybe it's because so that I don't like I would be overpowering or something...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

5'11"+ I love tall men!

But it doesn't really matter. My manager at work is around 5'2" and I still find him attractive. lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am attracted to much taller guys, but that has never been a deal breaker for me.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Gee, short men are really screwed with zero girls wanting them thus far.


Height and weight are traits most judged by potential partners. Weight can be changed, but height cannot. The only advice one can give to a shorter than average male, is to date those who are their height or shorter. Thats like saying obese people should only date obese people.

The thing is, those their height might still prefer taller partners. So yes, "social anxiety" or not, short men do have a harder time in today's dating game. And for some potential partners, there is no going back from that initial negative judgement on their height. So short guys, work on your style and personality as best as you can.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I prefer shorter because I like to be the big spoon, but I always wind up with taller people. At least I have someone to get things off shelves for me so I don't have to try to knock things down with a broom.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I am 6' 1" so I like taller girls. I quite like ones who are taller than myself as well.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

heyJude said:


> 5'11"+ I love tall men!
> 
> But it doesn't really matter. My manager at work is around 5'2" and I still find him attractive. lol


I am 6' 1" - what are you doing tonight?:love


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

whoa, at 5'4" I'm royally screwed.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Exactly 5'6"


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rdrr said:


> The thing is, those their height might still prefer taller partners. So yes, "social anxiety" or not, short men do have a harder time in today's dating game. And for some potential partners, there is no going back from that initial negative judgement on their height. *So short guys, work on your style and personality as best as you can.*


....

I'm screwed :blank


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

5 ft, 6 inches, 2 cm and 3.5 mm


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol Sadly I'm too short for girls I'm a meagerly 5'4. But to me I honestly don't care.

I should honestly give up on girls now, but it doesn't matter I was alone anyways.


----------



## Throne of Games (Apr 18, 2012)

Being a 6'2" guy probably around 5'8"ish. Don't want them too short


----------



## lonelyguy23 (Apr 17, 2012)

im 5'5 and i prefer guys/girls shorter than me.....kinda hard to find since everybody is getting so damn tall nowindays. haha.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> Exactly 5'6"


Hello


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I like short girls anywhere from 4'10 - 5-4. Preferably 5'0 - 5'2.

But apparently I'm worthless to all females because I'm shorter than all of your lowest minimums at 5'5 1/2. Thank you for that boost in confidence...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd prefer to date someone a few inches taller than me. Like 5'10"ish. (I'm 5'6")
But shorter people can make up for their height in awesomeness.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a 6 footer. I'd date any girl 6' or shorter...preferably shorter.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Is there a "don't care" option? I'm 5'11". I've met women who were 6'/6'1" that didn't bother me that they were taller than me.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I'd prefer to date someone a few inches taller than me. Like 5'10"ish. (I'm 5'6")
> But shorter people can make up for their height in awesomeness.


I don't even particularly mind that women would want a guy taller than them; I mean, I did just say that I like shorter girls too. But the internet is abundant with horribly rude people who don't consider the feelings of the short guys :/ I can't tell you how many times I've seen someone on the internet say "Has to be 5'7 MINIMUM.", the capitalization included... kinda sucks when you're below even that :/ Something I can't choose just pushes me out of the options!

Oh darn, I just browsed more of the thread and noticed I'm not alone! All of us short guys should start a club and sulk in our loveless world


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> Exactly 5'6"


Same lol.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 5'4" and I'd date a guy my height or taller. I'd date someone who was shorter, but not too much shorter. I was attracted to a guy in college who was about 5'3" or 5'2"


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I prefer guys 5'10" and up. My boyfriend is 5'11"/6'0" and I'm 5'4".


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I prefer girls on the shorter side. My current gf is 5'4.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

For the most part I typically prefer guys that are taller than me. I'm tall for a girl, at 5'7" so I like it if a guy is at least over 6 foot.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

i don't mind if they're shorter or taller than me. as long as he's not a dwarf.....things are fine.


----------

